# Bass Fishing Tournaments



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has fished the Bassmaster Weekend Series Tournaments here in Ohio. I would like to try fishing a bass tournament or two next year and wasnt sure if this was a good idea, the entry fee didnt seem too bad ($100). Also are there any other tournaments in the Northeast Ohio area that might be less expensive that I could fish in? Any help on this would be really great. Thanks, Chad


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

There are several different tournament trails in NE ohio. Go to dobass.com and check them out. NOAA, lakes trail, x-series just to name a few. Or you could join a club and fish their club tourneys. 

Where are you located in ne ohio?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I fish the weekend series as a co-angler, this is my second year doing it. Next year I am going to do strens and northern opens and maybe an FLW event as I think I have learned about all I am going to learn as a co-angler in the weekend series. If you are just getting started I would recommend it though. The BWS only had one event in NE Ohio though, at Mosquito and I'm not sure if that will be on the schedule next year so you may have to travel a little to fish these events. 

Also check into BFL's. I also think there are wednesday night tournaments on Mosquito. Definitely check out dobass.com as JF1 suggested though.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> I think I have learned about all I am going to learn as a co-angler in the weekend series.


i dont know man, the luck of the draw of whom you fish with is kinda interesting, i was at alum and mosquito, there were def several boaters that i knew off and would have loved to got picked to be a co angler with them, those guys are tough on some of these lakes. it can suck though too when you get out with a boater that did no prefishing, trust me.


----------

